# Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich



## Viking30k (11. Januar 2018)

*Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Ja ich lese immer wieder es sei fahrlässig mehrere steckdosenleisten zusammen zu stecken aber niemand konnte mir bisher erklären warum dies so ist 

Da ich nämlich nur an 3 Stellen im Zimmer mit wanddosen habe musste ich es so machen und teils 3 Leisten miteinander verbinden daran habe ich hauptsächlich aber nur led leuchten und Beleuchtung bzw. Handy Ladegeräte 

Ist es nun allgemein gefährlich oder nur wen man z.b. 2 Staubsauger mit 2500watt daran nutzen würde und somit die 3500w die so eine Leiste packt überschreiten würde?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Die billigen mit Chinadrähtchen und Billigmessingschienen, oder hochwertigere? Grundsätzlich ist der Übergangswiederstand des Schukosteckers problematisch. Dementsprechend die Wärmeentwicklung und mit zunemenden Alter: Lichtbögen an den Kontaktstellen.

Schöner wäre es sich sowas selbst zu basteln, mit entsprechend 1,5mm²/2,5mm² Kabel (NYM-J, oder H07RN-F, wenn du das häufig von A nach B trägst) & Bodentankeinbausteckdosen inkl Bodentankkasten.
Das sollte einer ordentlichen Elektroinstallation schon sehr nahe kommen. Ideal nicht mit Schukostecker, sondern mit Wagoklemmen direkt an den Adern der Dose (Elektriker machen lassen)


----------



## Viking30k (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Hm die Hauptdosen sind etwas hochwertiger wenn Brennenstuhl und APC gut sind dran habe ich dann 2 billige Baumarkt Steckdosen geklemmt


----------



## shadie (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die billigen mit Chinadrähtchen und Billigmessingschienen, oder hochwertigere? Grundsätzlich ist der Übergangswiederstand des Schukosteckers problematisch. Dementsprechend die Wärmeentwicklung und mit zunemenden Alter: Lichtbögen an den Kontaktstellen.
> 
> Schöner wäre es sich sowas selbst zu basteln, mit entsprechend 1,5mm²/2,5mm² Kabel (NYM-J, oder H07RN-F, wenn du das häufig von A nach B trägst) & Bodentankeinbausteckdosen inkl Bodentankkasten.
> Das sollte einer ordentlichen Elektroinstallation schon sehr nahe kommen. Ideal nicht mit Schukostecker, sondern mit Wagoklemmen direkt an den Adern der Dose (Elektriker machen lassen)



Oder H05VV-F / das reicht dicke für den Innenbereich, Nym wäre für eine Mobile Anwendung echt etwas zu starr.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Kommt drauf an. Meine 4 gezogenen Steckdosen werden nicht vom Platz bewegt, daher habe ich normales NYM-J genommen. Dadurch konnte ich einfache WAGO´s benutzen und musste keine teuren Flex WAGO´s verwenden


----------



## Flybarless (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Problem bei mehreren Steckdosenleisten hintereinander angeschlossen und den sich dadurch summierenden
Übergangswiderständen ist weniger die Erwärmung des ganzen. Die meisten werden an einer Leiste nicht gleichzeitig
mehrere Staubsauger oder Wasserkocher parallel betreiben... Viel gefährlicher ist das sich der Schutzleiterwiderstand
sehr schnell stark erhöht und dadurch Schutzmaßnahmen im Defektfall (bzw. Metallgehäuse unter Strom) nicht mehr
ausreichen. Brandgefahr und Gefahr eines tödlichen Stromschlags bei Gerätedefekten wird stark erhöht da Schutz-
-einrichtungen zu verzögert oder gar nicht mehr greifen


----------



## fotoman (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



Flybarless schrieb:


> Die meisten werden an einer Leiste nicht gleichzeitig mehrere Staubsauger oder Wasserkocher parallel betreiben...


Es geht aber halt nicht nur um eine Leiste, sondern um die Summe aller, die an der ersten hängen. Gerade hier im Forum mit den teils masslos überzogenen Tuning-Rechern, die dann mal eben ein 1KW Netztei (plus 3-4 Monitore) tatsächlich auslasten, halte ich sowas durchaus für denkbar.

 Und mit "Glück" war genau die Leitung der ersten Steckerleiste zu lang und sie wurde auch noch optisch schön in enge Schleifen zusammen gebunden. Oder man nimmt gar, weil der Baumarkt gerade geschlossen hatte, die 20m Kabeltrollem aus dem Keller und wickelt nur 3m ab.

Und den obigen "Tip" mit "man bastelt sich" finde ich gerade hier im Forum mehr wie leichtsinnig. Wer sich da nicht wirklich auskennt, hat die Finger davon zu lassen anstatt die genannten (und noch ein paar mehr) Normen zu lesen und zum Lötkolben zu greifen. Aber gut, der Sachverständige wird im Schadensfall dann schon feststellen, ob das ganze wirklich fachgerecht umgesetzt war oder halt doch nur gebastelt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Google doch bitte vorher die Teile, bevor du schreibt, dass man dafür ein Lötkolben brauch. 
 Eine Ausbildung richtung Elektriker sollte man dennoch haben, oder einen befreundeten Elektriker, der einen die teile zusammensteckt.


----------



## Viking30k (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Kann man auch größere leisten nehmen so das nur eine pro wanddose dran ist ? Habe 3 Doppel Stecker in der Wand eine davon ist sogar extra gesichert kenne jetzt leider keinen privaten Elektriker


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Grundsätzlich schon, sofern ich die jetzt richtig verstanden habe.

Was meinst du mit Extra abgesichert?


----------



## RtZk (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Vielleicht kann man das Problem auch anders lösen, wieso brauchst du denn mehrere Steckdoseleisten hintereinander? 
Falls es um Strecke überbrücken geht wäre ein Verlängerungskabel irgendwie sinnvoller.


----------



## Viking30k (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Genau und viele Kleingeräte wie leuchten led streifen usw. mit extra gesichert meine ich das die eine extra Sicherung hat


----------



## Wired (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

*"..... hintereinander gesteckte Steckdosenleisten....."


*Ich raten davon wirklich ab denn Ich hab des selbst mal erlebt weil es nich anders ging, einmal hatt's beim Schalter bei der ersten Leiste (also die wo der Stecker in der Dose in der Wand is) richtig Funken geschlagen! Seit dem mach Ich so etwas nich mehr.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Ich hab immer noch nicht verstanden warum man 3 Leisten in Reihe schalten muß. Entweder brauche ich Steckplätze, dann nehme ich Leisten mit einer entsprechenden Anzahl. Oder ich brauche Länge, dann nehme ich ein entsprechendes Verlängerungskabel.

So oder so, für LED-Lampen und Ladegeräte (= quasi irrelevanter Verbrauch) spielt das keine Rolle, so lange es keine LED-Flakscheinwerfer oder Ladegeräte für Traktionsakkus (Elektrofahrzeuge) sind. Und einen 2KW Industriesauger/Föhn/Kaffeemaschine muß man ja nicht unbedingt am Ende einer "Leisten2Leisten2Leisten-Konstruktion" anklemmen. Solche Verbraucher steckt man in ein Verlängerungskabel, welches direkt in einer Wanddose endet.


Edit: Moment, ich hab ja im Arbeitszimmer selbst an einer Dose 3 Steckdosenleisten in Reihe angeklemmt. Die erste nicht schaltbar für Dauerstrom-Geräte (Router, Ladestation Festnetz, ca. 15-20 Watt), dann weiter die Zweite (mit integriertem Stromzähler) für PC, Drucker, NAS, USV (max. 550Watt), und die Dritte geht weiter zum TV (55", 80Watt). ^^


----------



## silent-freak (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Genau und viele Kleingeräte wie leuchten led streifen usw. mit extra gesichert meine ich das die eine extra Sicherung hat



Bist Du Dir da sicher, das die eine eigene Sicherung hat? Das würde bedeuten, dass die Dose ein Kabel direkt zum Schaltschrank mit eigener Sicherung hat. Oder doch nur Teil eines Schaltkreises ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Bei mir springt regelmäßig die Sicherung raus, obwohl ich nur eine Brennenstuhl 6-Fach Leiste angeschlossen habe.
Manchmal, wenn ich den Kippschalter auf On mache, geht einfach alles aus. Daran angeschlossen sind eigentlich nur mein Rechner, 2Bildschirme, Wlan-Bridge, Switch und nen RGB-Streifen. Warum? idk  Hab aber auch nur 6A Sicherungen, wobei ja beim Kippschalter anmachen eigentlich nichts davon direkt angeht, abgesehen von der LED Leiste...
Weiß jemand warum das so ist? 

Greetz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ja ich lese immer wieder es sei fahrlässig mehrere steckdosenleisten zusammen zu stecken aber niemand konnte mir bisher erklären warum dies so ist


Die Grundgefahr steigt nicht. Wenn Du mehrere Steckdosenleisten hintereinander steckst, weil man oft kein Verlängerungskabel hat, ist das auch nicht kritischer, als eine normale billige Leiste. Wie sollte es eine Leiste beeinflussen können, ob sie durch einen Fön oder eine weitere Leiste belastet wird? Kritisch wird es nur bei hohen Belastungen. Viele Mehrfachsteckdosen sind nur bis max. 10A Dauerleistung spezifiziert, Sicherungen lösen erst ab 16A aus. Je mehr Steckdosen ineinander stecken und je mehr Verbraucher angeschlossen sind, umso größer ist das Risiko, diese 10A Dauerleistung zu überschreiten. Schließst man an eine einfache 10A Mehrfachsteckdose z.B. Waschmaschine und Geschirrspüler an, kann das schon in die Hose gehen.

Solange Du Ladegeräte und andere Kleinstverbraucher anschließt, ist es kein Problem, übliche Altbauten mit einer Steckdose im Raum durch mehrfach verschachtelte Steckdosenleisten nutzbar zu machen, ist üblich.


----------



## moreply (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bei mir springt regelmäßig die Sicherung raus, obwohl ich nur eine Brennenstuhl 6-Fach Leiste angeschlossen habe.
> Manchmal, wenn ich den Kippschalter auf On mache, geht einfach alles aus. Daran angeschlossen sind eigentlich nur mein Rechner, 2Bildschirme, Wlan-Bridge, Switch und nen RGB-Streifen. Warum? idk  Hab aber auch nur 6A Sicherungen, wobei ja beim Kippschalter anmachen eigentlich nichts davon direkt angeht, abgesehen von der LED Leiste...
> Weiß jemand warum das so ist?
> 
> Greetz



Die Netzteile in den Bildschirmen, PC usw. Haben alle Kondesatoren die sich aufladen wenn du die Steckerleiste anstellt. Ergebniss ist das der Kurzzeitige Einschaltstrom bei dir über 6A liegt -->LS fliegt.
Abhilfe kann der umbau auf 16A oder 10A Sicherungen bringen(Sofern die infrastruktur es ermöglicht). Oder man setzt einen C6A Automaten ein.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Das Problem hatte ich auch, erst eine Leiste mit 1Schalter pro Dose half. 
5Dosen auf der Leiste und 1 Schalter gab regelmäßig einen Kurzschluß, weil die 
16A Sicherung ein flotter Schalter war. Nun schalte ich ein Gerät nach dem anderen zu und alles hält.
Zum anderen bleiben so Geräte stromlos, die ich nicht immer zusammen brauche, Lampe, Drucker u.ä.
... so was oder ähnlich ....
https://www.pearl.de/a-PX1832-1430.shtml;jsessionid=kCFF2AD370481DEC9E99C56FE73CB4F74

[url]https://www.google.de/search?q=Steckdosenleiste+einzeln+schaltbar&client=firefox-b&dcr=0&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=dpJTYWftENtTxM%253A%252Cw-zPSuBmw_wuPM%252C_&usg=__-hlVedK16h2wNYI5vQrH3KWiBPQ%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiphvmL56rZAhVKyqQKHWQ8BuQQ9QEIpwEwBQ#imgrc=dpJTYWftENtTxM:
[/URL]


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solange Du Ladegeräte und andere Kleinstverbraucher anschließt, ist es kein Problem, übliche Altbauten mit einer Steckdose im Raum durch mehrfach verschachtelte Steckdosenleisten nutzbar zu machen, ist üblich.



Es gibt echt Häuser, in denen nur eine einzige Steckdose im Zimmer ist? 
Sowas hätte ich dann aber schon längst umgebaut und renoviert. Da sind die Stromleitungen in der Wand wahrscheinlich solche Drähtchen, wie man sie für Modelleisenbahnen verwendet. Diese Stromleitungen glühen dir doch weg, wenn du da die Leistung von Verbrauchern aus drei Steckdosenleisten abforderst.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*

Fuer bissl Handy und Leuchtmittel nicht.

Wenn zu viel wird merkste dass dan schon wenn die Sicherung fliegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Es gibt echt Häuser, in denen nur eine einzige Steckdose im Zimmer ist?


Ja, elektrisch saniert nach dem Krieg, da waren Steckdosen teure Objekte. Aber es sind wirklich nur noch sehr wenige Wohnungen über 50-60 Jahre nicht elektrisch renoviert worden


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie gefährlich sind hintereinander gesteckte steckdosenleisten wirklich*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, elektrisch saniert nach dem Krieg, da waren Steckdosen teure Objekte. Aber es sind wirklich nur noch sehr wenige Wohnungen über 50-60 Jahre nicht elektrisch renoviert worden


 ... die haber ich auch. Neubau 1975. Ich habe auch in meinem Büro nur 1 Steckdose. Habe schon gebaut zur Doppelsteckdose.


----------

